# Wich 2022 good reliable Ebike is affordable?



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

On my list i have the Giant/Yamaha 29 FS Stance 130/120mm at 4,400$US
the RockyMountain Growler 27+ HT 130mm for a bit more$.
Are there more i should consider let say under 5,100$.


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

Marin Alpine Trail E1


----------



## RBoardman (Dec 27, 2014)

When I bought my decoy 29 over 2 years ago when it came out I think it was listed for $4200. Haven’t looked at their bikes in a long time, but I’m sure prices have increased if anything is even available.


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

33red said:


> On my list i have the Giant/Yamaha 29 FS Stance 130/120mm at 4,400$US
> the RockyMountain Growler 27+ HT 130mm for a bit more$.
> Are there more i should consider let say under 5,100$.


No, I think under $5K was last year.
Example of low end of range is Trek Rail 5 - $5,649.99 USD
Still not a bad value I think.
Ride it stock or upgrade, either way you can't go wrong


----------



## CRM6 (Apr 7, 2021)

If you check some motorcycle shops they are selling Intense Tazer Ebikes. Most are not selling well and dealers are discounting them substantially. My local shop has reuduced prices by $1000.


----------



## MikeTowpathTraveler (Aug 12, 2015)

33red said:


> On my list i have the Giant/Yamaha 29 FS Stance 130/120mm at 4,400$US
> the RockyMountain Growler 27+ HT 130mm for a bit more$.
> Are there more i should consider let say under 5,100$.


Yamaha lists a dual suspension YDX Moro, specced at 4500 and 5400 dollars. Just a matter of finding one. That Trek looks to be a well equipped bike in post #4. 

My discretionary budget is severely restricted. When I buy a bike, it's for a very long time. Still riding strong on my early 2017 purchase, a Haibike Full FatSix. 

E-MTB's right now, just like dual purpose, small bore motorcycles, have seen the cost of them skyrocket due to supply chain panic and plain old greed by the sellers, knowing people will pay anything to get into the saddle. It'll be a long time if ever, when this greed disappears. 

If I were in the market right now for another E-MTB (which I am not, one is enough!), I would not discount CraigsList or Facebook Marketplace. I see alot of nice, higher end H-Bikes and the like, lightly used, for half or a bit above the cost of a brand new high end ebike. 

Ebay can be a bit higher. But just last night I was watching the bidding for a Yamaha hard tail YDX Torc ebike with the Yamaha PWX drive system.............12 total miles............and somebody won that bidding with a price of 1200 dollars.

1200 dollars-12 total miles............vs 3500 dollars at your local Yamaha ebike dealer.

Deals can be found out there.


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

MikeTowpathTraveler said:


> Yamaha lists a dual suspension YDX Moro, specced at 4500 and 5400 dollars. Just a matter of finding one. That Trek looks to be a well equipped bike in post #4.
> 
> My discretionary budget is severely restricted. When I buy a bike, it's for a very long time. Still riding strong on my early 2017 purchase, a Haibike Full FatSix.
> 
> ...


Probably due to availability, Haibike (H-bikes) are not popular on this forum. I agree that they are solid & reliable, especially the models with Yamaha motors/battery packs. I've owned 2 of them over the years and I miss the pure convenience of the old 'external' batteries . . . like on your super commuter


----------



## MikeTowpathTraveler (Aug 12, 2015)

Jack7782 said:


> Probably due to availability Haibike (H-bikes) are not popular on this forum. I agree that they are solid reliable, especially the models with Yamaha motors/battery packs. I've owned 2 of them over the years and I miss the pure convenience of the old external packs . . . like yours


Jack, IMO, this ebike forum was always a more west-coast oriented, small volume, boutique brand ebike centric forum. Thus, a more emphasis on smaller players with a very higher boutique price out the door! The higher the price, the bigger the bragging rights! I'm with you that H-Bike has little to no play on this forum, when folks are actually talking ebikes and not land-issue/analog biker gripes, that is.  Meself, I just plug along with my H-Bike and this spring, will go over 17,000 trouble free miles on the odometer after putting the bike into service in April, 2017.

H-Bike USA has done a rotten job promoting the brand. The 2022 lineup is a death-shadow of what was once listed just a few years ago. The people running H-Bike USA appear to be purposely tanking the brand right out of the US which is a shame, cause the German brand did more than anyone to create the E-MTB. 

I hear you on the external battery pack. Whereas it's easier to build up, out and wide on an external battery (the German battery builder E-Bike Vision has a 745wh external battery for the Yamaha drive ebike); when the bike manufacturers went to an internal battery, they immediately made that bike obsolete in regards to future battery wh expansion; ie, only so much room in that internal battery compartment! 

Good talkin' to a fellow H-Bike owner!


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

MikeTowpathTraveler said:


> Jack, IMO, this ebike forum was always a more west-coast oriented, small volume, boutique brand ebike centric forum. Thus, a more emphasis on smaller players with a very higher boutique price out the door! The higher the price, the bigger the bragging rights! I'm with you that H-Bike has little to no play on this forum, when folks are actually talking ebikes and not land-issue/analog biker gripes, that is.  Meself, I just plug along with my H-Bike and this spring, will go over 17,000 trouble free miles on the odometer after putting the bike into service in April, 2017.
> 
> H-Bike USA has done a rotten job promoting the brand. The 2022 lineup is a death-shadow of what was once listed just a few years ago. The people running H-Bike USA appear to be purposely tanking the brand right out of the US which is a shame, cause the German brand did more than anyone to create the E-MTB.
> 
> ...


My dream team - 2 bikes, 2 batteries mix and match convenience


----------



## MikeTowpathTraveler (Aug 12, 2015)

Jack7782 said:


> My dream team - 2 bikes, 2 batteries mix and match convenience
> View attachment 1971364
> View attachment 1971365


Excellent choice of bikes, Jack.  And the great thing is you have up to 1000wh of riding potential by bringing the other battery with you. That can be up to 120 miles of assistance in the Standard power setting.

I kinda regret not jumping on those Haibike Black Friday sales when they were letting that excellent All Mountain go for crazy money. Those kinds of deals are pretty much over with the ebike manufacturers. 









H-Bike USA has not even bothered to bring in the FullFatSix 10.0, Model Year 22 (which still has the external 500wh battery, the only one remaining in the entire H-Bike lineup). Not very long ago, this was the best and most easily attained, high end fat electric bike one could buy in the USA. No more. 

What's shocking from what I've seen and it fits the premise of your opening post, is that the e-mtb's under 5 grand these days are equipped with lower spec components from just 1 or 2 years ago. The dollar no longer buys you what it once did. 

Good luck with your search and let me know what you end up with!


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

Well in 2018 i shopped for my first Ebike. Thanks to some poster here i was lucky and found an unsold Haibike.
It was a great 2017 HT 27+ on Yamaha but it got stolen. In Canada it was not distributed anymore so i turned to Giant
to get myself a new Yamaha.
Yamaha bikes are not distributed in Canada as far as i know but i emailed the US website to make sure.
An affordable bike or Ebike here is snapped in 5 minutes. It will be flipped for 300-600$ profit. That is why
i want a 2022, i know my 2021 will sell for a very good price.
Part of me wants to try the Rocky Mountain but i know the Giant LBS owner and it is real close so it is at the top of my list.


----------

